

Gorilla vs Pat vs Routes:  A Mux Showdown - babawere
http://www.alexedwards.net/blog/a-mux-showdown

======
phlyingpenguin
Worth noting, there's also a pat-like interface in Gorilla too:
[http://www.gorillatoolkit.org/pkg/pat](http://www.gorillatoolkit.org/pkg/pat)

